# 1969 GTO No Electrical Power



## Dustin (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Two days ago I had my goat out for a car show and ended up at the shop with a faulty alternator when it would not start. We replaced the alternator and were on our way again.

Yesterday we had the car out for our weekly cruise night and when I went to fire it back up the lights on the dash came on, it tried to fire and then we lost all power: no lights, won't even attempt to roll over. Tried boosting the car and played with the battery cables to see if they may be loose. No luck. Ended up having to have the goat towed home.

Any suggestions????

Thanks for your help.

Dustin


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

1st, check battery connections 2nd, check battery to engine block cable, secure at engine block, 3rd, check wiring connections at the starter........E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like a bad connection somewere.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Time to start wiggling wires, that's what I do, and do it for a living, lol.. Remove grounds and hots, clean connectors, reinstall. If it has no power at all, then it is the power wires. Check your ignition switch connector, it may have came unplugged.


----------



## Dustin (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you for all the help.
Ended up being a loose connection at the starter. Probably would have figured that out quickly when it happened but it was dark and I had no light or tools with me. 
Thanks again!


----------

